# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 September 2005)

Gather around ladies and gentlemen and place your entries for the October stock tipping competition... those that qualify, of course!   

The good people from Marketech  have again sponsored this month's competition. Marketech specialise in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading. Be sure to pay them a visit. They will be more than happy to answer any questions you might have about CFD's or the services they offer!

Now it's time to recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on September 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Happy (24 September 2005)

MDM 
Hope they hang above $0.01 long enough. Might have to look for something else for November.


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2005)

PNO for me thanks


----------



## el_ninj0 (24 September 2005)

NEO for me thanks joe.


----------



## Epsilon (24 September 2005)

GGY.....Glengarry Resources moi......
Merci Joe)


----------



## Mofra (26 September 2005)

LAF please


----------



## Yippyio (26 September 2005)

PMM for me thank you


----------



## sam76 (26 September 2005)

ept for me please.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 September 2005)

tox 4 me


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2005)

Variety is the spice of life - lock in GOP for me please Joe.  Lets hope it doesn't run up a heap in the next few days.

Special mention ofcourse to FAR


----------



## markrmau (27 September 2005)

MMX for me please.


----------



## mime (27 September 2005)

STX


----------



## Bronte (27 September 2005)

QMG pls
(hope the gap closes before 1st Oct)
I have noticed that the figures are not
adjusted for dividends. 
Spec stocks only then
Well done chicken


----------



## bailej03 (27 September 2005)

I'll have to go with ADY again, hopefully Octobers the month. 

Crazy punt would be LKO....I better not.


----------



## bvbfan (27 September 2005)

Could I please have AIM this time


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Variety is the spice of life - lock in GOP for me please Joe.  Lets hope it doesn't run up a heap in the next few days.
> 
> Special mention ofcourse to FAR




I don't think October is going to come around fast enough for GOP


----------



## canny (28 September 2005)

I'll reserve my choice on Friday night - everything's swinging around too much right now, so will wait and see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## brisvegas (28 September 2005)

PNN for me

............... Pete


----------



## rozella (28 September 2005)

Joe, is the dividend included if it spans exdiv day ?

If so I'll pick NHC

rozella


----------



## Bronte (28 September 2005)

Bronte said:
			
		

> QMG pls
> (hope the gap closes before 1st Oct)
> I have noticed that the figures are not
> adjusted for dividends.
> ...



Nice to see the gap closed today 
I do not think divis count rozella


----------



## johnno261 (28 September 2005)

PNA for me thanks Joe !! Something fishy about that!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2005)

rozella said:
			
		

> Joe, is the dividend included if it spans exdiv day ?




Unfortunately no, rozella.   

The competition is based soley on share price and the winner is the entrant with the best percentage gain over the month.

Let me know if you still want to enter it or another stock in next months competition.


----------



## Kauri (29 September 2005)

Hi Joe...if no-one else has taken it I'll go with LEG please....  thanks


----------



## GreatPig (29 September 2005)

I'll go with PMA.

Bought this back in late August for 85c, sold in early September after it looked like going nowhere for 81c and 79c. The _very next day_ it started heading up again, closing yesterday at $1.295.

That dude with the crystal ball got me on this one as well 

Well, its run will certainly end now...

GP


----------



## rozella (29 September 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no, rozella.
> 
> The competition is based soley on share price and the winner is the entrant with the best percentage gain over the month.
> 
> Let me know if you still want to enter it or another stock in next months competition.



I will cancel NHC & go for a long shot......BCD

rozella


----------



## GreatPig (29 September 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Well, its run will certainly end now...



Or rather, it will once the competition starts. Naturally, since I've picked a little early, it will get in a big spike upwards just before that.

Up another 15.8% today as I write...

GP


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2005)

looking looking.

TOX and PNN gone--- looking looking.


----------



## canny (29 September 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> looking looking.
> 
> TOX and PNN gone--- looking looking.




el ninjO pinched my beloved NEO - so I'm in the same boat Tech!! I wouldn't have picked NEO before Friday anyway, as I was hoping for a big move this week. Just goes to show!!
It's been a funny week - and Great Pig - no chance if it's done a bolt this week!!!


----------



## el_ninj0 (29 September 2005)

Sorry canny, mabey next time you'll get in first.  RHT is also another good one. Hopefully neo gets going good though.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 September 2005)

Hi Joe 
Only got in had to fly back from Melbourne can I pick DEG market not open, I know I am a few minutes late but what can I do hopefuly Quantas will give us net access soon.


----------



## krisbarry (30 September 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Hi Joe
> Only got in had to fly back from Melbourne can I pick DEG market not open, I know I am a few minutes late but what can I do hopefuly Quantas will give us net access soon.




naughty, naughty, very naughty...

Quantas with a "u"

Qantas is the only word in the english langauge that doesn't contain a u in it.

Force of habbit to use a "u" after a "q"

Qantas- Queensland and Northern Territory Air Services


----------



## brerwallabi (30 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> naughty, naughty, very naughty...
> 
> Quantas with a "u"
> 
> ...



Kris 
Must have been that red wine I was drinking and by the way habit is not spelt like rabbit.


----------



## clowboy (30 September 2005)

LGD

thanx Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (30 September 2005)

i know you aint gonna let me, but i'll try anyway - i wanna change my tip - from TOX, cos its wasted all its breath in sept, and change to my ol favorite - NMSO.
who has read the nms annual report yet ? for those who know nms, read the directors report - clearly some announcements re:contracts are being held back. see the nms thread for more info.


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2005)

Bags

I'll take TOX then if OK with Joe.

Bit of after market trading.
But I wont share the winnings with you!

NMSO is strictly speaking a company traded option!!

Where's that rule book!


----------



## krisbarry (30 September 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Kris
> Must have been that red wine I was drinking and by the way habit is not spelt like rabbit.





Sorry I must have drank a case of red wine to have missed my spelling mistake, habit. You got me. LOL


----------



## son of baglimit (30 September 2005)

i realise that tech - but i remember someone got an option thru months ago - JOE IF U AINT HAPPY, CHANGE IT  TO NMS - AND WATCH OUT FOR NVC THIS MONTH TOO - WAY TOO MANY CHOICES.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2005)

Qan


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> i realise that tech - but i remember someone got an option thru months ago - JOE IF U AINT HAPPY, CHANGE IT  TO NMS - AND WATCH OUT FOR NVC THIS MONTH TOO - WAY TOO MANY CHOICES.




Nobody has ever had an option in the stock competition as it is definitely against the rules.

After some consideration I have decided to leave things as they are as doing otherwise would be unfair to the other entrants.

tech/a, you will have to select another stock as son of baglimit is stuck with TOX I'm afraid.

I'm simply cannot allow the rules of the competition to be bent for any reason. Sorry fellas. I have to be fair on this issue.

Let this be a lesson to all, there is a big risk in selecting your competition entry too early as significant price movements can occur in either direction before the end of the month. Please take this into account when choosing when to post your entry.


----------



## canny (30 September 2005)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> i know you aint gonna let me, but i'll try anyway - i wanna change my tip - from TOX, cos its wasted all its breath in sept, and change to my ol favorite - NMSO.
> who has read the nms annual report yet ? for those who know nms, read the directors report - clearly some announcements re:contracts are being held back. see the nms thread for more info.



Son of Baglimit - I personally don't think it would be fair. It's like having 2 bites of the cherry - you either get in early to get what you want, or you wait until after market end of month to choose according to figures. Can't have it both ways.
El ninjO - I SINCERELY hope you win the October comp with a 200% rise!

Already got 22 entries - looking good - I'll post mine in about 20 minutes once the market closes! Think I've got it tagged unless something crazy happens.
Lucky I didn't go with my heart and enter BTA yesterday!!!!! Made the dollars on it instead!!


----------



## canny (30 September 2005)

Joe - meant to mention - I like your sophisticated new avatar!!

I'll pick WME please as my speccie for the month.


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2005)

Nothing really sticks out to me thats not already taken.

SO I'll take an old stalwart and one that has seen me well so far .

WEB


----------



## Fleeta (30 September 2005)

I'll take NVC


----------



## dutchie (30 September 2005)

G'day Joe

I'll take BLR please.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe - meant to mention - I like your sophisticated new avatar!!




Thank you, canny... being the devil had finally become too much of a burden for me, so it was time I made myself an offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## Milk Man (30 September 2005)

DBS for me please. Hopefully does better than SMX; oh well at least it was positive!


----------



## TheProphet (30 September 2005)

PDN for me thanks


Cheers


----------



## RichKid (30 September 2005)

HTA for me please, thanks Joe.
Last time I picked HTA it turned out to be a disaster, hopefully better this time.


----------



## canny (30 September 2005)

Wow - looks like a massive contingent of entries - food for thought - 
let's see how we all go this month.
9 tips over 10% this month was not a bad result.


----------



## son of baglimit (1 October 2005)

no stress folks - its not like i take this seriously - lets face it if i win i'm happy to donate to worthy cuase anyway....sorry tech, ya stuck with something else - try nms !!
good to see ya go with NVC fleeta - its gonna be a big month this end.


----------



## Porper (1 October 2005)

Ok, I messed up and went trout fishing and missed the deadline, but as it is a weekend anyway thought you may consider my entry, especially as I have finished last the past two weeks.I want to go for my hatrick :screwy:

Anyway no probs if not, I know you can't bend the rules Joe, but if you allow it I will pick NAL please.


----------



## Milk Man (2 October 2005)

I have no qualms with allowing late entries this time Joe. Theres no distinct advantage since the markets are closed. What says everyone else?


----------



## sam76 (2 October 2005)

I agree.  No probs.   :

but did you catch a fish.....?


----------



## brerwallabi (2 October 2005)

Hey Joe
Let him in you did let me in last month when i was late and I thought I was late again this month when I got my days mixed see it happens to us all. I think the deadline should be 9.30am of the first trading day of the new month anyone else agree.


----------



## Porper (2 October 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Hey Joe
> Let him in you did let me in last month when i was late and I thought I was late again this month when I got my days mixed see it happens to us all. I think the deadline should be 9.30am of the first trading day of the new month anyone else agree.




Thanks for the support guys.As for the fishing, only 2 caught between three of us, not great at maths but last time I checked, 2 doesn't go into 3 very easily.:millhouse

I think what you are saying Brerwallabi is a good idea in theory but of course it put's more work onto Joe, so maybe not practical to leave the comp open until the last minute.

Anyway you only want me to be let in so that you won't come last 

If I am let in and come last again you all have permission to shoot me  :shoot:


----------



## son of baglimit (2 October 2005)

PORPER - DIDYA READ MY LATEST NMS ENTRY ?


----------



## canny (3 October 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> El ninjO - I SINCERELY hope you win the October comp with a 200% rise!
> Lucky I didn't go with my heart and enter BTA yesterday!!!!!




Well!! I didn't forsee it doing 2 days running of massive panic buying - but it'll probably keep going now and $5 is a very possible figure.
Sheesh - can't win 'em all!!

WME is my actual pick after thinking BTA had gone too far on Friday. Keep an eye on it folks, it might surprise you this month.


----------



## tech/a (3 October 2005)

Joe.

Just one thing Ive noticed now I'm recording the trades.
The entry should be the OPEN on the first trading day of the month.
Here is why.
Take GGY
It opened at .088 not .084
So the loss so far today is .008---the reason why this should be done is that the first opportunity to buy is on the first open of the month.

From a trading view point stops are set from the BUY price and strictly that must be the open.

Just something to think about in the future if you think its important.

(Its actually stuffed up my stop settings for the exercise and I'm not going to change them as its too much work!!--but will next time.)


----------



## tech/a (4 October 2005)

For those interested here is the variable stop EMA formula for Metastock.

Place in the indicator builder

Val:=Input("Periods",1,100,3);
Multi:=Input("Multiplier",0.5,8,2);

TS:=Mov(Mov(Mov(H-Multi*ATR(Val),4,E),4,E),4,E);

If(C<PREV,TS,Max(TS,PREV));

Call it variable stop M/A in the name EXACTLY in lower and upper case as I have here.

Then in Indicator builder the Binary trigger code

If(Fml("variable stop M/A") < Ref(Fml("variable stop M/A"),-2),1,0)
Call it variable EMA trigger.

Display the first indicator ON the chart.
and the second in a window of its own.

Let me know if you have any improvements.


----------



## beagle666 (8 October 2005)

am i too late?  if not can i enter with AGX


----------



## Joe Blow (8 October 2005)

beagle666 said:
			
		

> am i too late?  if not can i enter with AGX




Hi Beagle... yes unfortunately you're too late for the October competition, which started on the first trading day of the month.

Keep an eye out for the November competition entry thread which I will start around a week before the end of the month.


----------

